# very short LH surge... do I still have a chance??



## ukgirl23

so I have been using OPKs for this first time this month and yesterday I got 2 lines that almost matched in colour it only needed a little way to go, anyway the next morning I tested expecting it to be a blazing positive but it was an obvious negative, womanlog maps out my ovulation date for me and ovulation was forcast for yesterday, we BD'ed twice I had negative OPKs before that day so now I dont know if I had a dodgy test or if my LH surge was just really short.... if it is really short does that mean i wont ovulate or something else?? 

:dohh:


----------



## Hann12

I can only speak from my own very limited experience with this but this is my first month of using opks and I got a faint line on Sunday and a faint line on Monday coupled with ov pains, and negatives since then. I have read up and it sounds like I missed the LH surge. It doesn't sound like its a bad things to have a short surge, just harder to catch on opks etc. I imagine thats all thats happened. Next cycle I plan to do 3 a day around when I think I'll ov and that way I'll know for sure. FX for this cycle for both of us!


----------



## syrlatc

I'm in the same situation as you... 5 days ago I had lines that were almost the same color just needed a little more... the next day it was negative... however, two days ago I had the same lines again that were almost the same color... yesterday it was negative again.. and today I had another set of lines, this time the test line was lighter than the control line but still very visible... I am not sure what this means either... I hope that it still means we are both ovulating... My DF and I have been BDing almost every day so I think that will be sufficient if I did ovulate (also been having EWCM for the last 10 days or so)... it's very confusing, I have no idea what's going on... I hope someone can answer this for us!! FX for you and baby dust!


----------



## silmarien

ukgirl23 said:


> so I have been using OPKs for this first time this month and yesterday I got 2 lines that almost matched in colour it only needed a little way to go, anyway the next morning I tested expecting it to be a blazing positive but it was an obvious negative, womanlog maps out my ovulation date for me and ovulation was forcast for yesterday, we BD'ed twice I had negative OPKs before that day so now I dont know if I had a dodgy test or if my LH surge was just really short.... if it is really short does that mean i wont ovulate or something else??
> 
> :dohh:

Don't worry about a short LH surge. Some women get positive OPKs for days and others (like me) only get it on one day. Mine is very quick and difficult to catch. Sometimes I can only catch it because the line is dark one day, and then the next afternoon it's lighter (and I calculate "damn, ok I must've surged 2 days ago then"). 

Try to take it in the afternoon because many women surge in the AM, but it doesn't show up in the urine until the afternoon, so taking it in the AM on the day you surge, you'll miss it, then taking it the next day, it won't look like a positive.

Your body only has one LH surge, so if the lines were getting darker, then suddenly they're getting lighter, you can be pretty certain you surged.

Then of course, assume you'll ovulate 24-48 hours after you think the LH surge happened.

Good luck!


ETA: Well, I don't want to mislead anybody. It is possible for a woman to get multiple LH surges (but it's kinda rare), and also possible for a woman to ovulate twice during one cycle. So either or none of these might have happened to you ladies on this thread who mentioned having almost positive looking OPKs then later had a more definitive LH surge.


----------



## ukgirl23

okay, I have 2 kids already so I am guessing if I do only get short LH surges its not an issue I was jsut worried because its my first time using OPKs and all the ladies who post in the OPK gallery have lovely clear long lasting lines lol... we BD'ed during that day and that evening I took my test and got the positive OPK I took another one this morning expecting it to be a better positive but it was so faint it was barely there.. ah well we'll see in 2 weeks time if anything has happened for us hehe x


----------



## silmarien

ukgirl23 said:


> okay, I have 2 kids already so I am guessing if I do only get short LH surges its not an issue I was jsut worried because its my first time using OPKs and all the ladies who post in the OPK gallery have lovely clear long lasting lines lol... we BD'ed during that day and that evening I took my test and got the positive OPK I took another one this morning expecting it to be a better positive but it was so faint it was barely there.. ah well we'll see in 2 weeks time if anything has happened for us hehe x

My LH surges are very short and hard to catch, and my OBGYN said that my LH was completely normal (my progesterone level is a problem, but that is unrelated to LH surges lol). 

She also said having short LH surges is common in younger women (under 30), but that older women (well, women who are 35+, I didn't mean those ladies were OLD, they are not!) tend to have longer LH surges that last for a couple days, because women over 35 have higher LH in general (this is also why women over 35 have a higher chance of having twins).


----------



## ukgirl23

wow thats interesting.. I didnt know conceiving and all these things surrounding it were so complex.. I'm 24 so im glad my LH surge isnt a problem, im going to test for the next 3 days to make sure it wasnt just a dodgy test anyway. Thank you for the info! xx


----------



## MarleneRoux

Afternoon Ladies

Had a evacuation/miscarrage on 23 August 2012. My september cycle was realy mixed up and late. On the 4th of October I used a line OPK at 16:00 being positive, and a digital OPK showing negative. On the 5th at 11:00 a digital OPK was positive and at 16:00 a digital OPK negative. Today early morning at 3 a digital OPK was positive and at 13:00 a digital OPK was negative. That means two different tests on thursday with different results with the same urine. And for two days two different results at different times with the digital? Help?


----------



## MarleneRoux

Afternoon Ladies

Had a evacuation/miscarrage on 23 August 2012. My september cycle was realy mixed up and late. On the 4th of October I used a line OPK at 16:00 being positive, and a digital OPK showing negative. On the 5th at 11:00 a digital OPK was positive and at 16:00 a digital OPK negative. Today early morning at 3 a digital OPK was positive and at 13:00 a digital OPK was negative. That means two different tests on thursday with different results with the same urine. And for two days two different results at different times with the digital? Help?


----------



## Jay03

I was wondering if any of you have conceived yet ?


----------



## ukgirl23

I did :) xx


----------

